# ikisinin birbirinden farkı nedir?



## FlyingBird

'ikisinin birbirinden farkı nedir' 

İ would be very grateful if anyone can explain each word and all suffixes.

İ am trying to understand this for a long time but really dont get.

İ never before heard 'birbirinden' so what suffixes are added to this word?


Bu çok önemli benim için, buna cevap verecek kimse var mı lütfen?


----------



## Black4blue

birbiri = each other
birbirinden = from each other
ikisi = two of them / both of them
ikisinin two of them / both of them (possessive)

birbirinden farkı = difference from each other
ikisinin birbirinden farkı = <difference from each other> of <both of them> = difference between them

I guess you can complete it with _"nedir?". _


----------



## FlyingBird

İ understand what 'ikisinin farkı' mean, but still dont get why 'birbirinden' in the middle.
İ tryed to type '*difference from each other*' in google but the only results i got is 'difference between each other'.
So why it say 'birbirinden' (from each other)? Really no sense to me.
Can you give me few sentences as example with 'birbirinden' so maybe it helps a bit.

Thank you for another answers, but if you can explain only this i would be very grateful


----------



## beratxt

_*- den / -dan = from*_
Birbiri(si)n_*den  = from *_each other
*arasında = between*
Birbiri(si) *arasında  = between *eachother


*Example sentence : 
*
What is the *difference from eachother* given functions below. = Aşağıda verilen fonksiyonların  *birbirinden farkı  *nedir?


----------



## FlyingBird

Yes i know 'birbirinden' mean 'from each other'. But i never heard in english sentence like 'what is difference from each other'. 

i heard only 'what is difference between each other'


----------



## Black4blue

This is Turkish, not English.


----------



## FlyingBird

Tamam teşekkürler.

But now what if i want to ask

'*what is difference between araba and otomobil*' 

so how would you translate this?

İ know if can be 'araba ile otomobil arasındaki fark nedir' but is there any other way to say?

İs it correct to say:

Araba ile otomobil'in birbirinden farkı nedir?
or
Araba'nın ile otomobil'in birbirinden farkı nedir?

which one is correct?

Any other way?


----------



## Black4blue

Araba ile otomobil arasındaki fark nedir? 
Araba ile otomobilin birbirinden farkı nedir? 
Arabanın ile otomobilin birbirinden farkı nedir?


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> Araba ile otomobil arasındaki fark nedir?
> Araba ile otomobilin birbirinden farkı nedir?
> Arabanın ile otomobilin birbirinden farkı nedir?


Çok teşekkürler. 

So is there any other way to ask for difference except those 2?


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> Çok teşekkürler.
> 
> So is there any other way to ask for difference except those 2?



It's up to you.
You can omit _"birbirinden"_.
Or you can write _"arabayla"_ instead of _"araba ile"_.


----------



## shafaq

"Birbirinden" is short of "*birinin (öbür) birinden*" which means *(*difference*) "of (that) one; than (other) one"* .
bir*i*=one (*of them*)
biri*nin*= *of* one (of them)

biri*nden*=*than* other one (of them)


----------

